# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Νέο θηλυκό κοκατιλ

## ermis1

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα. Σήμερα πήρα αυτο το θηλυκό για τον Γιακουμη. Κατέληξε στα χέρια μου με περίεργο τρόπο κ θέλω συμβουλές για το τι μπορώ να κάνω προληπτικά για την υγειά του.Θα σας ζαλίσω λίγο για το πως την πήρα. Σήμερα λοιπόν βλέπω μια αγγελία με το κοκατιλ 2 χρόνων περιπου & κλουβί & ταΐστρες. Αφού κλείνω ραντεβού παω κ αυτο που είδα παιδιά με τρέλανε,ενα κοκατιλ σε ενα κλουβί που δεν μπαίνει ουτε ποντίκι. Πάω να φύγω κ αμέσως σκέφτηκα οτι ετσι όπως ειναι δύσκολο να το πάρει κάποιος κ ειναι θέμα χρόνου η ζωη του. Αφού τον έκραξα τον πλήρωσα πήρα το πουλί κ έφυγα. Να καταλάβετε εξω έβρεχε κ τα παράθυρα τα ειχα ανοιχτά να φεύγει η μπόχα κάτι σαν υγρασία & μούχλα μαζί. Φτάνω σπιτι ανοίγω την τροφή που μου είχε δώσει κ βρομαγε υγρασία ,τα πετάω ολα κ άντε τωρα που να την βάλω, να πλησιάσει τα άλλα πουλιά ουτε σε φαντασία. Ψάχνω στην αποθήκη κ βρίσκω ενα κλουβί σκύλου κάνω λιγες μετατροπές κ την έβαλα εκει. Απο την ώρα πυ άλλαξε κλουβί ανοίγει τα φτερά της κ σφυρίζει πηγαίνοντας πέρα δώθε. Τωρα θα ειναι καραντίνα για 40 μέρες. Να δωσω κατι προληπτικά? κουτσουλιές ειναι μια χαρα . Από την ωρα που αλλαξε κλουβί κ σφύριξε κ εχει ενέργεια .Ξέχασα οι πατούσες της ειναι ψηλό μαύρες  απο την βρομιά του κλούβιου λογικά θα καθαρίσουν σιγά ,σιγά

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γιώργο μπράβο για αυτή σου την πράξη !! Κυριολεκτικά έσωσες το πουλάκι  :Happy0064: 

Το κλουβάκι του σκύλου έχει οκ διάκενο στα κάγκελα ; Μην βάλει το κεφαλάκι της ανάμεσα και πνιγεί , για αυτό το λέω ! 

Ένα γερό μπανάκι σε χώρο με θέρμανση για να ξεμυρίσει και να καθαρίσει η μικρή σου !  :Character0053: 

Δυστυχώς οι φωτογραφίες δεν φαίνονται κάτι δεν έγινε σωστά κατά το ανέβασμα !  ::  Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum

Βάλε μας φωτογραφίες του πουλιού , του κλουβιού και από κουτσουλιές ώστε να δούμε αν χρειάζεται να της δώσεις κάτι !

----------


## alexis cosmo

κρίμα το πουλακι τον πλήρωσες κιόλας. 
αν σφυρίζει συνέχεια μπορεί να είναι αρσενικό. 
δεν μπορώ να δω τις φώτο σου

----------


## ermis1

Ετσι την πήρα, κολλημένα σάπια φρούτα παντού. κ έτσι γίναμε μετα απο 3 ωρες πατέντας. Μάριε έβαλα παντού εξωτερικά άλλο πλέγμα μεχρι να παρω άλλο κλουβί.

----------


## Cristina

Καλά έκανες και το πήρες το πουλάκι! Τι ανεγκέφαλοι υπάρχουν σε αυτό τον κόσμο!!

----------


## ermis1

> κρίμα το πουλακι τον πλήρωσες κιόλας. 
> αν σφυρίζει συνέχεια μπορεί να είναι αρσενικό. 
> δεν μπορώ να δω τις φώτο σου


τι να έκανα η πλήρωνα η "άντε γεια " το καημένο.




> Γιώργο μπράβο για αυτή σου την πράξη !! Κυριολεκτικά έσωσες το πουλάκι 
> 
> Το κλουβάκι του σκύλου έχει οκ διάκενο στα κάγκελα ; Μην βάλει το κεφαλάκι της ανάμεσα και πνιγεί , για αυτό το λέω ! 
> 
> Ένα γερό μπανάκι σε χώρο με θέρμανση για να ξεμυρίσει και να καθαρίσει η μικρή σου ! 
> 
> Δυστυχώς οι φωτογραφίες δεν φαίνονται κάτι δεν έγινε σωστά κατά το ανέβασμα !  Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum
> 
> Βάλε μας φωτογραφίες του πουλιού , του κλουβιού και από κουτσουλιές ώστε να δούμε αν χρειάζεται να της δώσεις κάτι !


Μπανιο λεω αργοτερα μην την πιάσω κ την στρεσαρω κ αλλο. Εκει που την εβαλα άναψα κ ενα θερμαντικό που εχω για να έχει περιπου 20 βαθμούς.




> Καλά έκανες και το πήρες το πουλάκι! Τι ανεγκέφαλοι υπάρχουν σε αυτό τον κόσμο!!


και λίγα λες , αλλά κ αυτός ποιο βρώμικος κ απο το κλουβί ,τι να περιμένεις.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλά έκανες , Μπράβο σου ...

----------


## alexis cosmo

είναι πολύ όμορφο φτου φτου.
μπραβο παντος που το εσωσες.
περιποιησου το καλά και θα σ αγαπήσει να είσαι σίγουρος γιαυτό.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πωπωπω αγαπημένη μετάλλαξη τα pied pearl !!!!!!  :Love0033:  :Love0033: 
Είναι πανέμορφη η ζουζου σου να τη χαίρεσαι και με το καλό να γίνει ζευγάρι με τον μικρό σου (περιμένουμε να τον δούμε ξανά και εκείνον ) !!!  :Happy0064:

----------


## ermis1

θέλω Την αποψή σας παιδιά,επειδή σήμερα δεν πρόλαβα αύριο θέλω να την κάνω μπάνιο να ανασανει σκέφτηκα 2 τρόπους.α) Να την βάλω σε ένα μικρότερο κλουβί κ να την πλύνω  χωρίς να βγει έξω η β) να την ψεκασω με χλιαρό νερό μιας κ φοβατε τα χέρια?Αν δεν καταφέρω να την πιάσω κ τελικά την ψεκασω με σκέτο νερό?

----------


## Cristina

Εγω θα σου πρότεινα να μην το πιάνεις. Προσπάθησε με χλιαρό νερό να στάξεις σταγόνες νερό πάνω του ( όχι στα μάτια ή αυτιά), να δεις πως αντιδρά .Αν δεν ξαναέκανε μπάνιο, δεν είναικαι απίθανο με το Neanderthal που το ειχε, θα είναιμια άσχημη εμπειρία. Μπορεί από την αρχή να ανταποκριθεί και να θέλει το μπάνιο ( όπως ο αρσενικός μου) και μπορεί να φοβάται( όπως η θηλυκιά μου). Έγω τους ρίχνω νερό με ένα βαποριζατέρ και ο Ομπάμα μου το απολαμβάνει. Να είναι σε μέρος ζεστό αφού κάνει μπάνιο.

----------


## ermis1

> Εγω θα σου πρότεινα να μην το πιάνεις. Προσπάθησε με χλιαρό νερό να στάξεις σταγόνες νερό πάνω του ( όχι στα μάτια ή αυτιά), να δεις πως αντιδρά .Αν δεν ξαναέκανε μπάνιο, δεν είναικαι απίθανο με το Neanderthal που το ειχε, θα είναιμια άσχημη εμπειρία. Μπορεί από την αρχή να ανταποκριθεί και να θέλει το μπάνιο ( όπως ο αρσενικός μου) και μπορεί να φοβάται( όπως η θηλυκιά μου). Έγω τους ρίχνω νερό με ένα βαποριζατέρ και ο Ομπάμα μου το απολαμβάνει. Να είναι σε μέρος ζεστό αφού κάνει μπάνιο.


καιεγώ έτσι το σκέφτομαι.Αλλά με ψεκασμο τα ποδαρακια της δεν θα ξεμαβρισουν,τουλάχιστον θα ανασανει το κορμί της.της έβαλα κ ενα μπολ με νερό αν θέλει πιστεύω θα πάει

----------


## mai_tai

Αν εχει μεγαλα νυχια..ειναι ευκαιρια να πλυνεις με σφουγγαρακθ τα πατουσακια του-αλλιως...για να μην το στρεσσαρεις..ψεκασετο απο εξω,βαλε τις κ 2-3 ξυλινες πατηθρες..κ με τον καιρο θα φτιαξουν!Πολλα μπραβο για την κινηση σου να γλιτωσεις αυτο το πλασματακι

----------


## xrisam

Τωρα να πώ .......θα γίνω γραφική.... :Mad0045:  Ας μην βρίσω.... 

Ευτυχώς που το γλίτωσες το πουλάκι και θα έχει μια καλύτερη τύχη για την υπόλοιπη ζωή του. 

Πίστεψε με δεν υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη ικανοποίηση να το βλέπεις μέρα με την μέρα μέσα απο την φροντίδα και την αγάπη να γίνεται κανονικό πουλί!!!!



ΥΓ:Μην την στρεσάρεις είναι πολύ νωρίς ακόμα, θα δείς σιγα σιγά και θα πράξεις ανάλογα. Με χλυαρό νεράκι και βαποριζατέρ όταν ηρεμίσει.

----------


## ermis1

> Τωρα να πώ .......θα γίνω γραφική.... Ας μην βρίσω.... 
> 
> Ευτυχώς που το γλίτωσες το πουλάκι και θα έχει μια καλύτερη τύχη για την υπόλοιπη ζωή του. 
> 
> Πίστεψε με δεν υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη ικανοποίηση να το βλέπεις μέρα με την μέρα μέσα απο την φροντίδα και την αγάπη να γίνεται κανονικό πουλί!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ΥΓ:Μην την στρεσάρεις είναι πολύ νωρίς ακόμα, θα δείς σιγα σιγά και θα πράξεις ανάλογα. Με χλυαρό νεράκι και βαποριζατέρ όταν ηρεμίσει.


εγω παντος ακομα τον βριζω μονο που βλεπω το πουλι.Απορω πως ετρωγε αυτην την μουλιασμενη τροφη απο ενα μπολ μεσα στισ κουτσουλιες και ζει ακομα,μουχλιασμενα πατατακια κ φρουτα παντου ΕΛΕΟΣ .μπηκα το πρωι στο αμαξι κ ακομα βρομαγε.Το μεσημερι θα την ψεκασω να καθαριζει σιγα ,σιγα.

----------


## xrisam

Αυτός θα έτρωγε μουχλιασμένο φαγητό?

Τέτοιοι άνθρωποι ούτε να τους βρίσεις δεν αξίζει...

----------


## Cristina

Προσπάθησε να το βρέξεις και αν φοβάται άστο! Η δικιά μου που την έχω σχεδόν 3χρονια και δεν θέλει μπάνιο σχεδόν ποτέ. Φοβάται...δεν ξέρω... Μήπως πάει μόνο του να  δει και το μπολάκι με το νερό . Βάλε του κάθε μέρα φρέσκο νερό στο μπολάκι να το συνηθίσει. Γενικά φοβούνται πράγματα που δεν έχουν ξαναδεί. Πάρε και δώσε τσαμπί ( millet). Και τους αρέσει και φεύγει και το άγχος όταν το τρώνε!

----------


## ermis1

> Προσπάθησε να το βρέξεις και αν φοβάται άστο! Η δικιά μου που την έχω σχεδόν 3χρονια και δεν θέλει μπάνιο σχεδόν ποτέ. Φοβάται...δεν ξέρω... Μήπως πάει μόνο του να  δει και το μπολάκι με το νερό . Βάλε του κάθε μέρα φρέσκο νερό στο μπολάκι να το συνηθίσει. Γενικά φοβούνται πράγματα που δεν έχουν ξαναδεί. Πάρε και δώσε τσαμπί ( millet). Και τους αρέσει και φεύγει και το άγχος όταν το τρώνε!


θα τη ψεκασω με χλιαρο νερο σημερα ,να την αφησω ετσι ομως δυσκολο εχει ποτισει απο τη μυρωδια που ειχαν το κλουβι κ οι ταιστρες .οχι εντονα αλλα εχει.Της εχω βαλει απο εχτες και κεχρι και αβγο και λαχανακι.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ψεκασε υην με νερό στο κλουβί που είναι τώρα ! Μην την αλλάξεις για το μπάνιο θα αγχωθει παραπάνω ! 
Αν την βρέξεις αρκετά θα καθαρίσουν και τα πόδια σε ένα ικανοποιητικο βαθμό ! 

Τον αρσενικό σου πως ακριβώς τον κάνεις μπάνιο ; τα πουλιά δε τα πιάνουμε να τα κάνουμε μπάνιο σαν τα σκυλάκια είτε βάζουμε μπανιέρα είτε με ψεκασμό !  :Happy:

----------


## ermis1

O Γιακουμης μπαινει στη μπανιερα και βολταρει κιολας.Θα ανεβασω φωτο του το απογευμα.Το θυληκο ομως δεν πιστευω να ειχε ποτε επαφη με νερο οποτε μονο με ψεκασμα και αν φοβατε θα το αφησω για αργοτερα

----------


## ermis1

Μιας κ αναφέραμε πως κάνει μπάνιο ο Γιακουμης

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μπρατσάκια να φοράει ο ζουζούνοοοοοοοος !!!!! 

Και ο Έκτωρας το καλοκαίρι που κάνει πολύ ζέστη στην μπανιέρα μπαίνει ή σε βαθύ πιάτο και κάνει μακροβούτια !  :Love0020: 
Η Μόκα μόνο με το βαποριζατέρ !  :Love0020: 

Άντε με το καλό να καθαριστεί η μικρή σου , να περάσουν οι μέρες της καραντίνας και να γίνουν ζευγαράκι !  :Love0034:

----------


## ermis1

Καλησπέρα και πάλι. Γύρισα το μεσημέρι σπιτι ετοιμάζω νερό χλιαρό 1.5 λίτρο κ ξεκινάω. Παιδιά στην αρχη τα νερα έπεφταν σε καφέ απόχρωση ,για την μυρωδιά που έβγαλε καλύτερα μην σας πω. Αποτέλεσμα οι πατούσες και το ράμφος εγιναν ροζ.Η αλήθεια όμως ειναι οτι έβγαζε μεχρι κ τώρα αυτη την μυρωδιά της μουχλουγρασιας.Ισως βέβαια επειδή το μύριζα συνέχεια ηταν κ η ιδέα μου ,θα δω αργότερα που θα στεγνώσει .Παμε τώρα και στο απίθανο ,μιας και ηταν βρεγμενη ειπα ευκαιρία να την πλησιάσω και προσπάθησα να της δώσω λιγο σπορο με το χερι. κοιτάξτε στο βιντεο που ανέβασα την τριτη φορά που τρώει πώς προσέχει μην με δαγκώσει .Μεχρι εκινη την ώρα ειχα απογοητευτεί αλλα απο την ωρα που την τάισα ειδα το τι μέλλον θα εχει μαζι μας.


Δεν υπήρχε καλύτερος τρόπος να μου πει ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## xrisam

> Μιας κ αναφέραμε πως κάνει μπάνιο ο Γιακουμης


Aυτό είναι για βίντεο!!!

Να προσέχεις όμως η μπανιέρα να μην έχει υπολείμματα από σαμπουάν-αφρόλουτρα ή καθαριστικά τυπου χλωρίνη κτλ.





> Καλησπέρα και πάλι. Γύρισα το μεσημέρι σπιτι ετοιμάζω νερό χλιαρό 1.5 λίτρο κ ξεκινάω. Παιδιά στην αρχη τα νερα έπεφταν σε καφέ απόχρωση ,για την μυρωδιά που έβγαλε καλύτερα μην σας πω. Αποτέλεσμα οι πατούσες και το ράμφος εγιναν ροζ.Η αλήθεια όμως ειναι οτι έβγαζε μεχρι κ τώρα αυτη την μυρωδιά της μουχλουγρασιας.Ισως βέβαια επειδή το μύριζα συνέχεια ηταν κ η ιδέα μου ,θα δω αργότερα που θα στεγνώσει .Παμε τώρα και στο απίθανο ,μιας και ηταν βρεγμενη ειπα ευκαιρία να την πλησιάσω και προσπάθησα να της δώσω λιγο σπορο με το χερι. κοιτάξτε στο βιντεο που ανέβασα την τριτη φορά που τρώει πώς προσέχει μην με δαγκώσει .Μεχρι εκινη την ώρα ειχα απογοητευτεί αλλα απο την ωρα που την τάισα ειδα το τι μέλλον θα εχει μαζι μας.
> 
> 
> Δεν υπήρχε καλύτερος τρόπος να μου πει ευχαριστώ!!!


Καθάρισε το κορμάκι του το μικρουλάκι, φαντάσου απο πότε έχει να αισθανθεί καθαρό το φτέρωμα του..

----------


## ermis1

Γυάλισε!!! Πάνω απο το ράμφος και τα φτερά ηταν σκούρα τωρα όλα κιτρίνισαν. Πήγα να την δω πριν λίγο που έχει ψιλόστεγνώσει και νόμιζα πως ηταν άλλο πουλί. Άστραψε

----------


## Cristina

Αχ, τι καλο κορίτσι πήρες!!!  :Love0001:

----------


## ermis1

Νομίζω οτι τώρα που στέγνωσε λίγο φαίνεται η διαφορά.

----------


## Soulaki

Μπράβο και από εμένα που έσωσες το πουλάκι. :Happy0064: 
Να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα το εκτιμήσει.Μα τι άνθρωποι ειναι αυτοί? ήθελα να ήξερα τον εαυτό τους έτσι τον ....φροντίζουν?

Καλα μιλάμε το πουλάκι ειναι όλα τα λεφτά.
Και ειναι και καλό κορίτσι.......να μας βάζετε φωτό να καμαρώνουμε.
παντως έγινε αγνώριστη....πολλά πολλά μπράβο και πάλι.

----------


## ermis1

> Καλα μιλάμε το πουλάκι ειναι όλα τα λεφτά.
> Και ειναι και καλό κορίτσι.......να μας βάζετε φωτό να καμαρώνουμε.
> πάντως έγινε αγνώριστη....πολλά πολλά μπράβο και πάλι.


Μάλλον κατάλαβε τη διαφορά, ειδικά μετα το μπάνιο  ειναι άλλο πουλί και στη συμπεριφορά η το βλέπω εγω ετσι απο τον ενθουσιασμό μου για το πως άλλαξε.

----------


## lagoudakis

μπραβο σου!!!!!και κουκλα η μικρη

----------


## ermis1

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα. Εγώ εχω την εντύπωση οτι οι κουτσουλιές είναι εντάξει ,πείτε μου κ εσείς πως φαίνονται?

----------


## xrisam

ok φαίνονται.

----------


## Esmi

Να το χαίρεσαι το νέο σου γλυκάκι και πολλά μπράβο για την πράξη!! Είναι μία κούκλα πάντως!! Ελπίζω να τα βρούνε σύντομα με τον δικό σου!!

----------


## Ariadni

Δεν υπαρχουν λογια γενικα για ολη την ιστορια!! 
Για αρχη χιλια μπραβο για την κινηση γιατι κανεις δε θα το επαιρνε! Το γλυτωσες πραγματικα!
Τον τυπο δε θα τον σχολιασω γιατι θα φαω μπαν..
Τωρα γι αυτη την ψυχουλα τι να πουμε; Οτι ειναι μια κουκλα; Ενα τρυφερο πλασματακι; Ενιωσε την αγαπη σου, καταλαβε και εκτιμησε τη φροντιδα σου και στην ανταποδιδει! 
Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα και να γινουν τελειο ζευγαρακι με το Γιακουμη σου!

----------


## ermis1

Καλησπέρα! έκλεισε εβδομάδα το θηλυκό στο καινούριο του σπίτι. Τώρα άρχισε να κάθετε δίπλα μου .πάντα ώμος μέσα στο κλουβί και φυσικά δεν θέλει χέρια,μόλις το πλησιάζουν μαζεύετε . Λογικό βέβαια ειναι αρχή ακόμα, ειναι κ 2 χρόνων περιπου  ,αλλά συγκρίνοντας με το Γιακουκη ειναι τελείως άλλο πουλί φοβισμένο . Μια ερώτηση ,αυτη η μετάλλαξη ειναι μεγαλύτερη σωματικά απο τα γκρι κοκατιλ?

----------


## CreCkotiels

Aχου από τις αγαπημένες μου μεταλλάξεις !!!  :Love0020: 
Γιώργο η μικρή σου είναι μετάλλαξης pied pearl , τα normal grey  αν μιλάμε για αρχέγονου τύπου συνήθως είναι πιο μικρά σε μέγεθος από τα υπόλοιπα κοκατιλ για κάτι χιλιοστά ή έστω 1 εκ. φαντάσου ! 
Γενικά όμως κάθε πουλί εμφανίζει τα δικά του χαρακτηριστικά , μεγαλύτερο κεφάλι , μεγαλύτερη πλάτη κοκ. αλλά αν έχω παρατηρήσει συνήθως τα pied ναι είναι πιο "ογκώδη" πουλιά σε σχέση με τα normal grey !
 Τονίζω ξανά όμως ότι αυτό δεν είναι νόμος ,*κάθε πουλί έχει το δικό του σωματότυπο* !  :Happy:

----------


## ermis1

Κάτι τέτοιο ειχα διαβάσει και εγω Μάριε , αλλά δεν έτυχε να ειχα παρατηρήσει ποτέ τι διαφορά. Εδω όμως έχουμε διαφορά μισό Γιακουμη. Νταρντανοκοπελα !!!

----------


## Cristina

Είναι πολύ όμορφη!!! Με τον καιρό θα σε συνηθίσει. Είναι τυχερή που βρήκε εσένα και συ αυτήν!

----------


## Ariadni

Πραγματικα πανεμορφη! Πανεμορφη! Πως αντεχε να την εχει σ αυτη την κατασταση;

----------


## Manostyro

Κάποιοι άνθρωποι δεν έχουν καταλάβει ακόμη ότι όλα τα ζώα έχουν ψυχή και δεν είναι αντικείμενα.Με εξοργίζουν τέτοια περιστατικά γιατί έχω μεγαλώσει και φροντίζω από πολύ μικρή ηλικία κυρίως πτηνά και το έχω ζήσει είναι οι καλύτεροι μου φίλοι και δεν τους αξίζει τέτοια συμπεριφορά.Χίλια μπράβο!!!

----------


## xrisam

Νταρντανομωρό η κοπελιά σου!!! Πωπώ φαντάσου να αρχίσει να τρέφεται και σωστά τι ωραίο κορμάκι θα κάνει!!! :Party0011:  :Party0011:  :Party0011:  :Party0011:  :Party0011:  :Party0011:  :Party0011: 


Εμένα η Πηνελοπίτσα (αδερφή της Μόκκας του Μάριου) που είναι νορμαλ γκρέι είναι πολύ μινιόν, πιο μικρό κεφαλάκι, ράμφος, δαχτυλάκια, φτερούγες. Ο Ξερξάκος είναι πιο μεγάλος σωματικά.

Στην αρχή μου φαινόνταν τόσο περίεργο γιατί δεν είχα δει ποτέ απο κοντά αρχέγονο, στα πετ σοπ πάντα βλέπω άλλες μεταλλάξεις, έχω δει και μεγαλύτερα απο τον Ξέρξη.

----------


## ermis1

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά. Ελπίζω να μην τρώει ξύλο ο Γιακουμης  :trash: .Ειμαι στον ιδιο χώρο μαζί της τουλάχιστον 4 ώρες καθημερινά και αν εξαιρέσω το οτι δεν τρομάζει με την παρουσία μου, σε γενικές γραμμές δείχνει φοβίες. Με τα παιχνίδια δεν παίζει και την ποιο πολυ ώρα  οσο είμαι εκει κάθετε στην ταΐστρα της στο ενα πόδι και κάνει το γνωστό χτύπημα του ράμφους σαν να μασάει .Κάποιες στιγμές αρχίζει να σφυραει και να τρέχει περα δώθε στο κλουβί , για πολυ λίγο όμως. Πιστεύω πως λόγο των συνθηκών που ηταν πριν ,της ηλικίας της αλλά και του καινούργιου περιβάλλοντος είναι στρεσαρισμενο και θα μας πάρει χρόνο, αλλά θα ηρεμήσει.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αυτό το πουλάκι όταν συνέλθει ψυχικά και σωματικά θα γίνει η καλύτερη σου φίλη!! Μπράβο για την πράξη σου!!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ειναι παρα πολυ ομορφο!!! Μπραβο σου για την πραξη σου αν και κανονικα δεν  επρεπε να του δωσεις φραγκο αλλα καταλαβαινω τη θεση σου. Κανε υπομονη συνεχισε οτι κανεις και ολα θα πανε καλα. Θα σε ανταμειψει για οσα κανεις γι αυτην. Θα μπορουσες την αλλη φορα που θα την κανεις μπανιο να βαλεις και λιγο μηλοξυδο στο νερο. Επισης κατι αλλο που με εχει συμβουλεψει η πτηνιατρος μου ειναι οταν φερνουμε καινουργια πτηνα στο σπιτι εκτος απο καραντινα να κανουμε και θεραπεια εκριζωζης της ψιττακωσης.

----------


## CreCkotiels

> ..... θεραπεια εκριζωζης της ψιττακωσης.


Αλέξανδρε τι είναι αυτό και πως γίνεται ;  :Confused0033:  Ενδιαφέρον !  :Confused0006:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Γεια σου Μαριε! Την τελευταια φορα που πηγα συζητησαμε για το ενδεχομενο να επαιρνα παρεα στη Ρικο και μου ειπε οτι περα απο τη καραντινα που πρεπει να κρατησω (περισσοτερο απο 40 μερες μου πε, κανα διμηνο ειναι καλυτερα) πρεπει να κανω και αυτη τη θεραπεια εκριζωζης. Δε μου ειπε λεπτομερειες αλλα απ'οτι καταλαβα δινεις καποια αντιβιωση για αρκετο χρονικο διαστημα ωστε να εκριζωθει το μικροβιο αν τυχον ειναι φορεας του πουλακι. Γιατι μπορει το νεο πτηνο να εχει δυνατο ανοσοποιητικο, να περασουν οι 40 μερες και μετα να το μεταδωσει στο παλιο και να αρρωστησει..

----------


## ermis1

Καλημέρα στην ομάδα. Λόγο προγράμματος είχα να μπω μέρες. Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές ,να σας πω ότι έστειλα τις κουτσουλιές για καλλιέργεια γιατί είχα ανησυχήσει πολυ με αυτο το πουλί. Δεν ήταν δραστήριο αλλά τελικά ήταν θέμα προσαρμογής. Το πουλάκι ειναι εντάξει απο εξετάσεις και απο εχτές 15 μέρες μετά έχει αρχισει να σκαρφαλώνει και να ασχολείται με τα παιχνίδια του. Ακομα όμως απέναντι σε ανθρώπινη παρουσία κρατάει απόσταση ασφαλείας ,ειναι πολυ φοβισμένο. Θέλω να πιστεύω σε αυτο οτι θα βοηθήσει ο Γιακουμης που ειναι αρκετά ήμερος ,αν και λιγο που τον έβαλα κοντά της έξω πάντα απο το κλουβί αυτή έκανε τον χαρακτηριστικο ήχο για να τον απωθήσει. Θα αρχίσω να τον εχω κοντά της για λίγη ωρα μήπως και το πουλί ηρεμήσει,μιλάμε για πολλά ψυχολογικά το πουλάκι.

----------


## xrisam

Πολύ θετικό το ότι είναι οκ οι εξετάσεις, γερή κράση η κοριτσάρα! :: 

Θα βοηθηθήσει πολύ το ότι το άλλο πουλί είναι ήμερο. Σιγά σιγά και με πολύ αγάπη και υπομονή θα αλλάξει η ψυχολογία της.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Έχεις ξεκινήσει ένα μεγάλο ταξίδι, πιθανώς με προκλήσεις αλλά κάτι μου λέει ότι το τέλος θα είναι πολύ γλυκό!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ποσο καιρο την εχεις; Αν δεν περασει η καραντινα των 40 τουλαχιστον ημερων δεν πρεπει να ειναι καν στον ιδιο χωρο. Τα περισσοτερα μικροβια μεταδιδονται μεσω αερα.

----------


## ermis1

Καλημέρα στην ομάδα και καλή μεγάλη εβδομάδα.Συγνώμη που έχω να γράψω  καιρό αλλά λόγο μεγάλου όγκου εργασιών δεν έχω χρόνο ούτε τα Σ/Κ.Ας σας  πω τι γίνετε με το θηλυκό να μου πείτε και εσείς τι γνώμη σας.Λοιπόν  έβαλα κοντά της τον Γιακουμή, αγαπησιάρης αυτός άρχισε να της σφυράει με  ανοιγμένα φτερά αλλά αυτή ήταν πολύ επιθετική και τον απέφευγε  συνέχεια.Μετά από 8 ώρες που πήγα να πάρω τον Γιακουμή ήταν  επιθετικός,πρώτη φορά αν και είναι ένα πολύ ήμερο πουλί.Αυτό βέβαια  μέχρι που τον πείρα στα χέρια μου μετά ηρέμησε πάλι.Παιδιά το θηλυκό  έχει πολλά ψυχολογικά και αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι και λόγο της ηλικίας του  (κοντά 2 ετών) δεν θα συνέλθει.Σε κάποιο ξένο σαϊτ διάβασα ότι καλό  είναι να την αφήσω εντελώς μόνη σε ένα δωμάτιο για λίγο καιρό για να  ζητήσει μόνη της παρέα, δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει εγώ νομίζω θα φρικάρει  περισσότερο έτσι.Να την βάλω μαζί με τον Γιάκο φοβάμαι μην μου αγριέψει  και αυτός.Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. :sad:

----------


## xrisam

Mα δυο ετών δεν είναι μεγάλη, ο δικός μου ήταν 5 όταν τον πήρα. Αλλά τα ψυχολογικά του πουλιού δεν εχουνε να κάνουνε με την ηλικία του αλλά τα βάσανα που έχει περάσει.

Είναι όλα καινούργια για αυτό το πουλάκι, εχει βιώσει άσχημες καταστάσεις και το να είναι απομονωμένη δεν νομίζω ότι θα βοηθήσει σε κάτι...

Θα εχεις δίπλα δίπλα τα κλουβιά τους και συνηθίσει την παρουσία του Γιακουμή.

----------


## ermis1

Καλημέρα χρόνια πολλά στην ομάδα με υγεία σε όλους και τις οικογένειες  σας.Εχουμε τρομερές αλλαγές παιδιά,προς το καλύτερο αυτή τη φορά.Έβαλα  τον Γιακουμή πάλι μαζί με το θηλυκό και έγιναν τα εξής.Τον δέχτηκε με  χαρά δέχτηκε τα φιλία του και οχι μόνο, απο τα πρώτα λεπτά ο Γιακουμης  έκανε προσπάθειες βατέματος οπου και τον δέχτηκε για πρώτη φορά.Αφου  ειδα ότι συνέχισε τις προσπάθειες σκέφτηκα να βάλω φωλιά.Μπαινοβγαίνουν  και οι δυο μέσα ο Γιακουμησ περισσότερο ,απο οτι ειδα εχει κάνει κ ένα  μικρο λάκκο μέσα,επίσης για πρώτη φορά ο Γιακος τσακίζει το αυγό και  έχουν εξαφάνιση το σουπιοκοκαλο. Εννοείτε πως ο Γιακουμης δεν με αφήνει  να τον βγάλω ούτε να πλησιάσω φωλιά και θηλυκό.Επίσης είναι αρκετές οι  φορές που κάθονται και οι δυο μέσα.Δεν είχα σκοπό για μια τέτοια εξέλιξη  οχι για τώρα τουλάχιστον.Επιτελούς ειδα την μικρή να σφυρά να κάνει  βόλτες και να μην τρέμει όταν με βλέπει.Γνωρίζετε όσοι έχετε εμπειρία αν  ο Γιακουμης συνέλθει και ξανά γίνει ήμερος μετά την διαδικασία αυτή? η  θα μείνει έτσι τσαμπουκάς από εδώ και πέρα?

----------


## xrisam

Χρόνια Πολλά Γιώργο και Λένα!!!

Λοιπόν ένα ένα...

Είναι πολύ ευχάριστο που τα μικρά σου τα πάνε καλά, μακάρι να γίνουν και γονείς. Αλλά δίχως διατροφική προετοιμασία θα ταλαιπωριθουνε χωρίς λόγο τα καημενα.

Στο θέμα του Γιακουμη..Δηλαδή σε τσιμπάει? Είναι λογικό όλη του η προσοχή να είναι στο θηλυκό και σε εμένα αυτό έγινε. Βέβαια εμένα είναι ημιαγριος και έχει άλλη συμπεριφορά..

----------


## CaptainChoco

Είναι λογικό όταν υπάρχει η φωλιά να είναι επιθετικός μαζί σου. Το ίδιο έκανε και κάνει ο Αρθούρος μου, όταν όμως βγαίνει η φωλιά είναι ο παλιός του εαυτός και έρχεται και κάθεται στον ώμο μου κανονικά. 

Τι διατροφή έχουν τα πουλάκια όμως; Το θυληκό δεν το έχεις πάρα πολύ καιρό και δεν γνωρίζεις κάποια ίσως πιθανή ασθένεια που μπορεί να μεταδόσει στα μωρά. Όταν την πήρες ήταν αρκετά ταλαιπωρημένη και η διαδικασία της αναπαραγωγής αυτή τη στιγμή, θα την ταλαιπωρήσει ακόμα περισσότερο νομίζω.

----------


## ermis1

> Χρόνια Πολλά Γιώργο και Λένα!!!
> 
> Λοιπόν ένα ένα...
> 
> Είναι πολύ ευχάριστο που τα μικρά σου τα πάνε καλά, μακάρι να γίνουν και γονείς. Αλλά δίχως διατροφική προετοιμασία θα ταλαιπωριθουνε χωρίς λόγο τα καημενα.
> 
> Στο θέμα του Γιακουμη..Δηλαδή σε τσιμπάει? Είναι λογικό όλη του η προσοχή να είναι στο θηλυκό και σε εμένα αυτό έγινε. Βέβαια εμένα είναι ημιαγριος και έχει άλλη συμπεριφορά..


Καλημέρα, συγκεκριμένα πηδάει στα χέρια μου με ανοιχτά φτερά  προσπαθώντας να με διώξει,τσίμπημα μόνο όταν εγώ επιμένω και δεν βγάζω  τα χεριά μου 
  όχι δυνατό αλλά δεν το έκανε ποτέ,επίσης για χάδια  δεν το συζητάμε.Τώρα για το θέμα της διατροφής αυτά που έχω διαβάσει για  βλαστούς, αυγό και κάποια μίγματα τους τα έβαζα απο την αρχή στον Γιακο  και 1,5 μήνα τώρα περίπου στο θηλυκό οσο καιρό την έχω δλδ.Την φωλιά  την έβαλα γιατί έβλεπα τις προσπάθειες βατέματος,δλδ να την βγάλω? και  αν ναι δεν πρέπει να τα χωρίσω για μην βρω κανένα αυγό στον πάτο?




> Είναι λογικό όταν υπάρχει η φωλιά να είναι επιθετικός μαζί σου. Το ίδιο έκανε και κάνει ο Αρθούρος μου, όταν όμως βγαίνει η φωλιά είναι ο παλιός του εαυτός και έρχεται και κάθεται στον ώμο μου κανονικά. 
> 
> Τι διατροφή έχουν τα πουλάκια όμως; Το θυληκό δεν το έχεις πάρα πολύ καιρό και δεν γνωρίζεις κάποια ίσως πιθανή ασθένεια που μπορεί να μεταδόσει στα μωρά. Όταν την πήρες ήταν αρκετά ταλαιπωρημένη και η διαδικασία της αναπαραγωγής αυτή τη στιγμή, θα την ταλαιπωρήσει ακόμα περισσότερο νομίζω.


Καλημέρα ,για ασθένεια δεν φοβαμαι γιατί της έκανα εξετάσεις και είναι μια χαρά.Η συμπεριφορά του Γιακου όμως με προβληματίζει μην δεν ημερεψει ξανά

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αν έχεις κάνει 1,5 μήνα τουλάχιστον διατροφική προετοιμασία με όλα αυτά που αναφέρεις παραπάνω και γνωρίζεις ότι τα δύο πουλάκια είναι υγιή και στη σωστή ηλικία (18 μηνών και άνω), τότε άσε τη φωλιά αφού έχουν ήδη βατευτεί. Σιγουρέψου ότι η μικρή τρώει σουπιοκόκκαλο γιατί χρειάζονται πολύ ασβέστιο όταν παράγουν τα αυγά για να μην έχεις προβλήματα. 

Αν ημέρεψε ο δικός μου μετά την πρώτη προσπάθεια που είναι θηρίο κανονικό! τότε μην ανησυχείς για τον μικρό σου! Είναι η φυσιολογική συμπεριφορά τους να προστατέψουν τα μωρά τους. Να φανταστείς το θηλυκό μου που είναι πάρα πολύ ήμερο (μπορεί να κάθεται να την χαιδεύεις αιώνια), αυτή την περίοδο δεν με πολυθέλει, μου κάνει χχχχ.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Είναι λογικό και θεμιτό να αγριεψουν μιας και προστατεύει τη φωλιά του !! 
Πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι όταν έχουμε ζευγάρι δε κοιτάμε να ικανοποιουμε τα δικα μας θέλω με πολλά χάδια , βόλτες κτλ πόσο μαλλον όταν ένα απο τα δυο είναι αγρια και συνεπώς θα ζηλέψει !
Αφήνουμε το ζευγάρι να είναι Μαζί και στην συνέχεια αν έχουν εκείνα τη διάθεση για χάδια και παιγνίδια απο εμάς καλώς ! Το φυσιολογικό πλέον είναι να θέλει το ένα το αλλο μιας και είναι μαζί πλέον ...

Μια καλή διατροφή και η σωστή ηλικία και όλα τέλεια μην αγχώνεσαι! 
Πες μας μόνο τι φωλιά έβαλες γτ δυστυχώς οι φωλιές που είναι κατάλληλες για κοκατιλ σπανίζουν στην αγορά !

----------


## ermis1

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες,απλά μου έκανε εντύπωση πως μέσα σε λίγες ώρες ο Γιακουμης από εκεί που όλη μέρα μας κυνηγούσε τώρα μας διώχνει .Μιλάει το ένστικτο του τώρα οπότε RESPECT.Λέτε αν δεν δω κανένα αυγό να είναι καλύτερα να τους την βγάλω τη φώλια?Η φωλιά είναι σε διαστάσεις 20Πχ35Μ*20Υ

----------


## CreCkotiels

Η φωλιά νομίζω πρέπει να είναι 25×25×30 ή 30×30×35 (Μ×Π×Υ) με άνοιγμα εισόδου 7 εκ. !!! 
Καλό είναι λοιπόν αν θες να φτιάξεις μια έτσι ώστε να μην προκαλέσει θέματα χωρητικότητας και τσακωμούς !!  :: 

Περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες να τα καμαρώσουμε τα πανέμορφα ζουζούνια σου μαζί !!!  :Love0001:

----------

